# DOD Operational Surgical/Resuscitation Teams



## SOSTCRNA (Nov 18, 2019)

Thought some people might find this interesting/Informative.  I get a lot of PMs what kind of forward surgical/resuscitation teams each military branch has.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 18, 2019)

That was very good, thanks for sharing.  I have been out a while, and every day separates me from that experience.  A lot of those capabilities, I had no idea existed now.  When I was in we stood up the FRSS and STP; I have no clue if they are still assets or not.  I didn't get too much into staffing with them as enlisted I stayed as far forward as I could with line units, and once I got my commission, I flew as much as I could.  Hindsight 20/20 and all, I do wish I did at least one deployment with e FRSS/STP.


----------



## aflasa (Nov 18, 2019)

SOSTCRNA said:


> Thought some people might find this interesting/Informative.  I get a lot of PMs what kind of forward surgical/resuscitation teams each military branch has.


THANK YOU.


----------



## Jagged552 (Dec 21, 2019)

Redefining SOF Surgical Support to Meet Joint Force Demand 
 I found this very interesting article in my research of other FRSS platforms across the services. I thought I would add it to this thread to share; if anyone has questions on the USMC FRSS/STP side of the house, I'll answer what I can.


----------



## Arf (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow that is a lot to take in.




SOSTCRNA said:


> Nothing near as developed or formal unless it is brand new.  The army has the GHOST teams but they are not the same.  SOST was always pretty good but the level of training and funding sine coming under Special Tactics is night and day.  Only thing comparable is the JMAU over at Bragg.



 @SOST How would you say SOST and SORT compare?
Also, JMAU wasn’t listed in this article I don’t believe, could you shed some light?


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 21, 2019)

If memory serves, JMAU is under JSOC, so you probably won't get much information unless you become part of the unit.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Dec 21, 2019)

Arf said:


> Wow that is a lot to take in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SORT was resuscitation and holding only, no surgical capability.  SOST trained with them a few times and was collocates with them in Afghanistan 2008 ish.   As far as I know they are still a resuscitation team.  The Army GHOST mission would be closer to the SOST mission.  

JMAU is a little more open than it used to be but still likes to keep things quiet.  I will say they are very good at what they do.


----------



## ctree (Dec 21, 2019)

I just got commissioned in the Army as a CRNA. Does the Army GHOST team have a selection process similar to the Air Force’s SOST. Does the GHOST have an active and reserve component? I am familiar with the Air Force SOST based off several conversations with the recruiter but I have never heard of the GHOST unit until now.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Dec 21, 2019)

ctree said:


> I just got commissioned in the Army as a CRNA. Does the Army GHOST team have a selection process similar to the Air Force’s SOST. Does the GHOST have an active and reserve component? I am familiar with the Air Force SOST based off several conversations with the recruiter but I have never heard of the GHOST unit until now.



Congratulations on the commission. I don’t know if GHOST has any selection process but, if it does, it isn’t as formal or intense as SOST.  The GHOST I worked with in Afghanistan had both Active and Reserves. 

The trend for these type of teams is more a more formalized Assessment and Selection.  It has evolved from word-of-mouth/interview to more of a test of your mental and physical fortitude and ability to play well with others.  This is better.   I don’t know how hard it is to get fired from SOST these days but AFSOC didn’t always have final say on who filled the slots.  I’m sure the 24 has fixed that.   JMAU was always more like the Ranger Regiment in that you could be fired at any time.  It was never called RFS but you had to prove yourself constantly.  Everyday was selection.


----------



## ctree (Dec 22, 2019)

Thank you very much for your response. I need a couple years to learn and grow in my unit but being apart of a forward surgical teams is my long term goal


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Dec 22, 2019)

ctree said:


> Thank you very much for your response. I need a couple years to learn and grow in my unit but being apart of a forward surgical teams is my long term goal



My pleasure.  We all need short, intermediate and long-term goals, it will be here before you know it.  Update us from time to time.


----------

